# 3 jerusalem stone gold fish tank aquarium mini boulders



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-JERUSALEM-STO...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Shaggy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-JERUSALEM-STO...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


i would buy them but dont have paypal and dont have ebay xD


----------

